# Lack of $15 Fishing License, Cost $ 900,000 and Tournament Record Marlin



## oldenred (Jun 21, 2010)

http://www.jdnews.com/sports/rock-79581-city-rules.html


talk about dumb...... here's your sign!


----------



## Shine Runner (Jun 21, 2010)

WOW!  I wouldn't want to be "that guy"!


----------



## milltown (Jun 21, 2010)

Yeah, 'that guy" being the one that said he had his license and didn't.  I bet he never gets to go fishing with them again.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jun 21, 2010)

That sticks especially since they hired the guy


----------



## olchevy (Jun 21, 2010)

if they had to "hire" the guy as it said....I would have made it part of the application type thing....just make up some thing about needing a copy of everyones fishing licence to keep one on file in case it gets lost or something...


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jun 22, 2010)

dang that hurts!!  That is a LOT of money  and bragging rights over a huge fish.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Jun 22, 2010)

The Mate went and purchased the license right after they came back in with the big fish. The Noontime News said today that they have still not made a decision. The second place fish was no small fish at over 500lbs. It sure would be a bad thing to loose such a big Tournament over a $15.00 license. 

Guys this is a big Tournament here on the Outer Banks. There are alot of people who are upset because of this. They did say that they expect the decision to disqualify the fish to stand but a Guy said today on the News that it is not the money that he is winning that is the big thing to him, it was the fact that he will now place second in the Tournament and the chance to be on the stage was taken away from him. The whole award ceremony was held up  because of this. The 15 minutes of glory and fame has been taken away from alot of these People. With the way things are in the Gulf with the Oil Spill, these guys are going to pick up the chance for more fishing trips due to the Gulf being the way it is. Good Luck, Tim


----------



## grouper throat (Jun 22, 2010)

A friend told me about this. I would have beat that dude down with a fishing rod for costing me that $


----------



## LCT (Jun 23, 2010)

Why on earth, with all the money and time put in to this, do they not check licenses before they leave?  Sure would solve a lot of problems.....


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 25, 2010)

What a major bummer to lose out on this.  Heard about this the day it happened on the TV news.  Was hoping someone who participates regularly in this forum section would post it or else I was by the end of the week.  Thx.


----------



## Spurhunter1 (Jul 12, 2010)

W o w.........


----------



## Mud Minnow (Jul 12, 2010)

people it sucks to be.


----------



## wildman0517 (Jul 12, 2010)

that dude would be shark bait..........


----------

